# Cheap Chocks Or Wood?



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I just bought my first TT, '04 26RS this past November. It's in storage at the dealer. I got to check it out today since I first bought it!!







Needless to say, I'm really getting excited despite the cold weather!!

I'm only going to permanent camp this year to get to know my TT better (plus we really like the campgrounds). I saw these cost effective chocks today and was looking for an opinion if they would be better than just using wood blocks for permanent camping. - http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ck/skunum=29163

I know I have a lot to learn and love coming to Outbackers (almost) everyday reading all the great information. Any advice for this rookie is welcome.










Thanks - Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A few have made them homemade and I think the homemade is better. The handle on the store ones look tough to turn tight. The price is not bad tho


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mark,

We use one of those yellow plastic chocks and it works just fine for the camping we do. Try pricing them at Walmart...I think they're only about $13.00 or $15.00 there. We just use it to stablize movement and then use wheel chocks as well.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!

I have these... NOt hard to get tight at all.
We bought new tires though and now they 
don't work








The diameter of our new tires is smaller and 
the wheel lock will not work... We bought
Goodyear Marathon radial tires.
I have some other chunks of wood that
fit good in between the axles along with a 
regular chock. This keeps it from going anywhere.

When we are on more sandy ground I use 
stacker jacks just to keep the movement
down. I put them near the axle.

Good luck!
MaeJae


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

For permanent camping would stacker jacks be better that the chocks?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sl1960a said:


> For permanent camping would stacker jacks be better that the chocks?


You would still need some sort of wheel chock to keep from rolling.
But stacker jacks, (not too tight. You don't want to "lift" your camper)
help to keep things from seeming too "wiggly" while people are in and out
and walking around or even rolling over while sleeping.

I am sure that others that long term camp will have more tips on the subject.

MaeJae









P.S. after Reading HootBob's post... it is a good idea to check your 
stacker jacks(if you choose to use them) on a regular basis.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like John said making them out of wood is cheaper and less of a loss if someone takes them
As for stackers jack I wouldn't leave them under full time due to ground shifting could end up twisting the frame

Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I invested in these and they've been fantastic

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...09&src=SRQB


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I invested in these and they've been fantastic
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...09&src=SRQB


Same here. These BAL chocks are more expensive, but they are very sturdy and will last a lifetime. I have two, one for each side, and they make the trailer rock-solid. I still put the cheap plastic wheel chocks under the wheels when our trailer is on unlevel ground, though - I guess old habits die hard. Better safe than sorry (and they are a leftover from popup days and only take a few seconds to put in place). When we pull (or back) into a campsite, the cheap plastic chocks hold the trailer in place while I unhitch and until I get the BALs in place and the stab jacks down.

I also use the cheap plastic chocks to hold the trailer in place while it's in storage. Short of putting padlocks on the BALs, I don't want them stolen - they're too expensive.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use this to hold the trailer in place. The little bit of movement other wise never really bothered me


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

making them is just so easy. just make sure you measure the distance between the tires. trust me on the measuring thing.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have tried many styles of chocks in my camping experiences. The only ones that truly made the camper stabil without a doubt was the type that go under the four corners and screw upward until they sabalize the frame. They are actually quite easy to use and not expensive to purchase.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I saw these being used at a campground last fall and the gentleman that was using them really like them: http://www.rotochok.com/

Not cheap but the are suppose to work well.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I use the BAL chock on one side and the cheap yellow chocks on all four tires.

Here is the BAL chock I use.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the sound of those BAL chocks but am sure the other options work well. last season we used 4 plastic chocks and noticed some movement so we will be switching to the BAL chocks this spring.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

The BAL Chocks are definitely great, but I'm not sure about leaving them at a permanent site for fear of theft.

Has anybody used these with any success?









They are the Ultra Fab Wheel Tire Stabilizer Chock-N-Lock which are lockable to prevent theft.

FYI - I love all the input - this site is awesome!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sl1960a said:


> The BAL Chocks are definitely great, but I'm not sure about leaving them at a permanent site for fear of theft.
> 
> Has anybody used these with any success?
> 
> ...


I didn't consider theft...so you've probably come up with a better solution as it is lockable.

Not sure on their price, but I only purchased one of BAL chocks and it did a GREAT job of stabilizing our Outback. I'd say you should start with one and see how well it works....then get the second if you don't feel like your Outback is stable enough.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

I ended up pulling the trigger on 2 BAL chocks while they we on sale at CW - $38.99 each.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sl1960a said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on 2 BAL chocks while they we on sale at CW - $38.99 each.


You'll be very happy with that purchase...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sl1960a said:


> The BAL Chocks are definitely great, but I'm not sure about leaving them at a permanent site for fear of theft.
> 
> Has anybody used these with any success?
> 
> ...


I see you made your choice (and a good one at that!!!







).

I looked at those UF models, but when I asked at CW they said they were getting quite a few returned and just didn't get the BAL's back. That sold me.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

This thread is great. After I pick up the new 23rs on Saturday, I need to keep it in my driveway for a little while until the ground dries out enough to take it to store in our barn.....we have a little grade on the drive and I was worried about potential rolling issues. Definitely need to buy two BAL chocks for added protection. Looks like a great design.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fat Tony said:


> This thread is great. After I pick up the new 23rs on Saturday, I need to keep it in my driveway for a little while until the ground dries out enough to take it to store in our barn.....we have a little grade on the drive and I was worried about potential rolling issues. Definitely need to buy two BAL chocks for added protection. Looks like a great design.


I'd still get 4 of the little wheel chocks *AND* the BAL stabilizer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Some type of locking chock between the tires will help stabilize things, whatever you choose.

Me, I'm a cheap son of a gun, so I just used some threaded rod, and some PT 4x4 stock that I have left over from a couple of home improvement projects, and made my own. I made my own regular wheel chocks too, cause I think the yellow ones are too feeble looking. I want something I know is going to keep the trailer from moving.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Some type of locking chock between the tires will help stabilize things, whatever you choose.
> 
> Me, I'm a cheap son of a gun, so I just used some threaded rod, and some PT 4x4 stock that I have left over from a couple of home improvement projects, and made my own. I made my own regular wheel chocks too, cause I think the yellow ones are too feeble looking. I want something I know is going to keep the trailer from moving.
> 
> ...


I'm cheap too....


----------

